
We immortalised our boss' departure on the blockchain (see comment) - thoaionline
https://etherscan.io/tx/0x1a311f70f9a21912aa9834cd1e206a11edae5b7bb4153e7ac2a29d7bb3247cff
======
thoaionline
[Amit]([https://www.linkedin.com/in/amittikekar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/amittikekar/)),
our beloved manager is leaving the company tomorrow. We the crew have decided
to immortalise him by writing our farewell card on the Ethereum blockchain so
that the Internet (tm) will never forget what a wonderful human being he is
and the great time we had together!

It's a pity that we can't celebrate have the last day in person (pandemic be
blamed).

Hackers, please join us in bidding farewell to our boss, mentor and friend,
Amit.

P.S. The text is embedded in the transaction data.

P.P.S. I sure hope he doesn't check Hacker News this evening! (It's 2:30 AM
over here).

